# Tornados in DFW



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

This may not be the most appropriate place to post this, but I'm sure our DFW counterparts will look here. Bayou, please post that you are okay. My office and home were in the path of one of those DFW tornados but it didn't touch down here. 

Everyone else okay?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

*Dallas/Fort Worth Area Tornadoes*

Prayers going out to the folks who are being effected by the tornadoes today. Hoping our haunt friends in the area are safe.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you're okay Darklore. I hope the rest of the HF members in that area are safe too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you, Darklore.

The tornado went across our neighborhood and tore up the north side just 2 blocks from my house.
It went north and hit a nursing home on Green Oaks.
No damage to my house. Lots of trees down and damage down the north side though.

I am glad you are well.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope everybody in Rowlett is ok. Bad weather going through that area also.
Jayson and Dixie...hope you are ok.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for letting your haunt family know you're okay, DL and HB.

I was wondering about Dixie and Jaybo, too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was worried about you James after I saw the dammage to the Ranger's stadium. I know that you are not to far from there. Glad to hear your're OK too Carolyn. I'm not sure where you live, but it sounds like you were in the middle of it too. I tought I saw Jaybo on here about an hour ago. I hope he or Dixie check in soon. Ladysherry's on the south side too. Take care you all.

I just checked, Jaybo was on here about 4 hours ago, about the time the tornadoes hit. I hope they check in soon. Otherwise I'll have to drive down there and get them. I'll take them someplace safe from tornadoes. Like Oklahoma.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I hope everyone in Dallas Texas is alright. I believe there are other haunters from Dallas and I hope everyone is safe. I saw videos on the news wire.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm safe. Finally got power. Was worried about my fellow haunters. So glad you are safe too. If you hear about any of us that need help let me know.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Im in vegas, but jaybo and my boys are ok, they came very close tho... Im sure jaybo will check on yall in a lil while.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Forgive the typos, using phone and Tapatalk.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank goodness so far everyone seems to be alright.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dixie said:


> Forgive the typos, using phone and Tapatalk.


oh sure...blame it on the phone. You are in Vegas so we'll blame the phone....and not the free drinks.

Glad everyone is ok so far. Haven't heard from 2Dragon. She is in north Arlington.

Scareme, I had 2 twisters form right near my house but both hit around me and didn't land on me. I am talking blocks from my house. SHEW!

Currently enjoying the post apocalyptic humidity. Feels like south Louisiana after a hurricane.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness you guys, I am so glad that everyone (at least so far) seems to be OK!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad you're all OK. Twisters are no fun, no matter what Hasbro says!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone hear from Roland? He is in north Arlington


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It has been a wicked year for tornado activity already and April has just begun. Prayers to all who need them.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

ladysherry said:


> Anyone hear from Roland? He is in north Arlington


I messaged him - no damage.

These came pretty close. One of the hazards of living on tornado alley. I'm about 5 miles east of CJD. I wasn't watching the news but i think one of them came up between our locations.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

It's a good thing nothing touched down at one of our haunter's houses. I could imagine the news reports - emergency crews reporting bodies, blood, and carnage everywhere. But rescue workers can't seemed to find anyone hurt or missing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL...there would be parts everywhere.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey everyone! We are OK here. Just now got a free moment to check the forum. Glad you started this thread DL, because this is exactly the information I was hoping to see.

Now if only I can figure out how to get the house alarm to quit going off. My boys are about to have a nervous breakdown. That alarm is LOUD!

Hmmm...the alarm would make a great scare in the haunt. My oldest almost pee'd his pants. He's 18. Imagine the reaction of an 8 year old!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Dark lore. I laughed so hard


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep...those alarms are very loud. I trip mine in the middle of the night now and then when letting dogs out. Half asleep + loud alarm = heart attack.

I PM'd 2dragon, maybe she will check in with us.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> It's a good thing nothing touched down at one of our haunter's houses. I could imagine the news reports - emergency crews reporting bodies, blood, and carnage everywhere. But rescue workers can't seemed to find anyone hurt or missing.


I can see the report now. Police are investigating what seems to be the remains of a number of decayed bodies scattered from a home hit by a tornado. 

Glad to hear everyone is safe and sound.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Checking in- Me and mine are fine, We had a tornado on our street though it destroyed the gas station at my nearest cross street.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok. looks like the only one that hasn't checked in is 2dragon. I heard from Colejackdad, no damage.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad to hear all are safe, though shaken. Has anyone heard from Erebus?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Glad you all are OK!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

spideranne said:


> Glad you all are OK!


See all of the excitement you are missing! You're stuck out there in that dry boring desert. We have a MnT on the 28th, so you'll be there right?


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Glad to see everyone is ok, Fraher an I got some cool pics of the storm.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Haunter turned storm chaser.

Glad to hear everybody is ok so far. The same storms system moved into Louisiana and dropped a tornado across the street from my nephew.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I just got back from Vegas, it seems that once your flight is cancelled, finding an American flight into DFW is an act of Congress, about as hard as extending our room for several nights, on a LONG weekend in Vegas. Last nights room cost (Friday night) was more than Sunday through Thursday COMBINED.

Anyways, I just wanted to thank you guys so much for this thread, and for checking in. I was texting Jayson through the entire storm, FREAKING OUT, my kids were in lock down at school til like 1730, but I was still able to get on Tapatalk and check on all my friends quickly, and in one place. 

I'm not even tipsy on free drinks any more, but I just want to be mushy for a minute and say how much I adore you guys, and am proud to be a part of this DFW group, and am oh-so-glad that we all came out of it relatively unscathed.


----------

